# Is It True?



## ReneeJDeane (10 mo ago)

A good solid 3 season tent will most likely do well all 3 seasons (Fall, Spring, and Summer) BUT a 4 season tent is actually a '4th' season tent and is really only going to perform well in the winter.


----------



## Happy Joe (10 mo ago)

I don't know...
I have used my summer Eureka, and other 9x9 dome tents, in winter with mountain snow and snow drifts...(We used to go on snow runs to see how stuck we could get in 4WD and winter camp)... before I got old and boring...

Some lost bicyclists in the first stages of hypothermia (uncontrollable shivering) found our camp once; warmed them up and took them back to their vehicle. (Bicycling clothes are not recommended for use in mountain winter type weather).

I personally recommend layering the sleeping bag to stay warm at night and maintaining only enough tent ventilation to keep the air healthy.... I don't, normally, use a heater; but may bring one along for visitor comfort.

I see tents that are more screen room than tent and can't really imagine trying to use them in the mountains where you can wake up to 6" of snow on the tent in June...

Enjoy!


----------

